# Holiday Noob Extravaganza



## opus

I am going to have a contest for noobs only. The rules for entry are simple

1. Must be 18 or older

2. Must have become a member 9/1/2005 or later

3. Must post in this thread a desire to be selected and a short bio about yourself by 12/10/2005

4. Ring gauge must be less than 30 at end of day 12/10/2005

5. Must have successfully completed a trade in the newbie sampler thread by 12/10/2005, * OR * be nominated in this thread by a member with an RG of 100 or greater as of 12/10/2005

I will start the prize with a leather humidor that holds about 60 churchills, digital hygrometer, 70% humidity beads and

1 Opus X
1 Fuente Anejo
1 Ashton VSG
4 special cigars of my choice (if you know what I mean)
1 cigar cutter

I am looking for donations from fellow members to add to the package ( cigars, accessories, advice, or whatever). If another humidor is donated there will be a 2nd place prize, 3rd place prize etc. *All donations will be given away*. All who donate will be given one vote in the contest. Any gorilla with 200 RG or greater need not donate to vote. A list of the contestants will be posted here by me on 12/11/2005. All votes must be received by me via PM no sooner than 12/11/2005, and no later than 12/17/2005. The Noob with the most votes wins. The winner will be announced on 12/18/2005.

2nd place, 3rd place, etc.( if any ) will be selected from the original contestants by the contestants themselves in a post made in this thread with their vote no sooner than the announcement of the winner and no later than 12/24/2005. Pictures of prizes will be posted with announcement of winners.

I hope everyone will join in and have some fun.

I am open to any suggestions that would improve this contest. If anything doesn't sound right let me know.


----------



## altbier

nice contest!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Wow, very generous of you. This is a great thread and a very cool thing for you to do.

A+ all the way Bro!

XXX


----------



## galaga

Number 4 seems to be something that could pose a problem. There are certain FOGs that could inadvertantly disqualify a participant with one bump. Some of them can bump someone at least 17 points. :w Great idea!


----------



## opus

galaga said:


> Number 4 seems to be something that could pose a problem. There are certain FOGs that could inadvertantly disqualify a participant with one bump. Some of them can bump someone at least 17 points. :w Great idea!


What do you think, bump #4 to 40 or 50?


----------



## joed

OK - I'll try this one- I have never done well at contests, but here we go

First of all - I am way more than 18 years old - I was 18 years old in 1974.

A short bio - I was one asked how I got to my present position in my job - I told folks that it was an uninterupted series of mistakes trying to follow the path of least resistence. I work as a financial officer in an insurance company.

I did the fortune 100 for 16 years moving around the country doing whatever dirty work needed to be done. While I was with this company I lived in 5 states (2 of them twice) and then I got to experience the downsizing thing first hand (what goes around - comes around). That wasn't so much fun I found out. I spent a little bit of time swinging a sledgehammer and stuff like that before I got back into corporate america. Still not much fun - but it pays better.

I starting smoking cigars in 1985 and have been a member of cigar clubs in Indiana, Ohio, Texas and Connecticut. I am a recent member here at Clubstogie. I just completed my first trade in the newbie sampler trade with Dumonweb today. I still have to post the receipt - but want to wait until I get home so I can put up a picture - it was an awesome package!!

I have settled down in a small town in NJ where I share a place with my dog - I'm not sure who is really in charge - me or him.

I smoke ISOM's mostly - but enjoy NC's as well. 

How's that?


----------



## RedBaron

I'll give it a whirl also....
I am over 18, I was born in 1978
I started smoking cigars at 15, in Bayreuth, Germany in '92. I was instantly hooked. Over the years I would smoke a cigar here or there, but nothing ever serious, then in April 2004 my girlfriend and I went to Puerta Plata, in Dom Repub for our two year anniver., well thats where things went down hill. I bought and smoked more cigars then I would like to admit. Ever since then I have gone to every cigar tasting/rolling event I could find and now subscibe to 3 diff cigar related magazines. 

I am also very into cars, well I should say making them faster. The problem is I have Auto ADHD, if I won the lottery I would have more cars then I could drive ever. I just sold my baby a 93 AWD turbo Talon, which I loved very much and now am lookin to buy an Evo 9. 

I work at JP Morgan as an investment banker. I love the intensity, it makes cigar smoking much more relaxing.


----------



## opus

RedBaron said:


> I'll give it a whirl also....
> I am over 18, I was born in 1978
> I started smoking cigars at 15, in Bayreuth, Germany in '92. I was instantly hooked. Over the years I would smoke a cigar here or there, but nothing ever serious, then in April 2004 my girlfriend and I went to Puerta Plata, in Dom Repub for our two year anniver., well thats where things went down hill. I bought and smoked more cigars then I would like to admit. Ever since then I have gone to every cigar tasting/rolling event I could find and now subscibe to 3 diff cigar related magazines.
> 
> I am also very into cars, well I should say making them faster. The problem is I have Auto ADHD, if I won the lottery I would have more cars then I could drive ever. I just sold my baby a 93 AWD turbo Talon, which I loved very much and now am lookin to buy an Evo 9.
> 
> I work at JP Morgan as an investment banker. I love the intensity, it makes cigar smoking much more relaxing.


RedBaron, look at rule number 5, You better complete a trade in the newbie sampler thread in the next 12 days. Good luck.  
5. Must have successfully completed a trade in the newbie sampler thread by 12/10/2005, OR be nominated in this thread by a member with an RG of 100 or greater as of 12/10/2005


----------



## backwoods

I never signed up for a newbie trade. But I have bombed a few people :tg


----------



## opus

backwoods said:


> I never signed up for a newbie trade. But I have bombed a few people :tg


It's not too late. 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10578


----------



## galaga

opusxox said:


> What do you think, bump #4 to 40 or 50?


I don't know b/c I don't understand the reason behind the rule -- just dense I guess. Probably won't cause a problem at all!


----------



## opus

galaga said:


> I don't know b/c I don't understand the reason behind the rule -- just dense I guess. Probably won't cause a problem at all!


Just trying to make it for the relatively inexperienced noob. Maybe you are right though that it is unneeded. I don't know how to change it in the first post but I can do so now.

rule # 4 has been deleted from the contest requirements.


----------



## ToddziLLa

opusxox said:


> I am going to have a contest for noobs only. The rules for entry are simple
> 
> 1. Must be 18 or older
> *Check.*
> 2. Must have become a member 9/1/2005 or later
> *Check.*
> 3. Must post in this thread a desire to be selected and a short bio about yourself by 12/10/2005
> *Doing so now.*
> 4. Ring gauge must be less than 30 at end of day 12/10/2005
> *Will probably hold true, but it won't matter because you nixed it.*
> 5. Must have successfully completed a trade in the newbie sampler thread by 12/10/2005, * OR * be nominated in this thread by a member with an RG of 100 or greater as of 12/10/2005
> *Check.*
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=202549&postcount=1111
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=207724&postcount=1185


Well, let's get this started. My name is Todd and I live in Central Ohio.

My cigar infatuation started when I decided to enjoy my first cigar on New Year's Eve of last year. I walked into my local cigar shop and told him I have never smoked before, and asked for a recommendation. He pointed me in the direction of the Acid cigars, and I decided on the Acid KMV as my first smoke. I thoroughly enjoyed it that night! Little did I know that it was a flavored cigar, and that my taste buds would mature to prefer unflavored cigars, but oh well!

I have only been smoking for a little less than one year now, so I am not an expert by any stretch of the imagination, but I do consider myself fairly knowledgeable when it comes to the basics. I actually learned a lot just by reading pretty much all that is available on JRcigars.com, but my knowledge has since grown exponentially just by becoming a member of this site and taking it all in!

Having a couple dozen smokes under my belt now, I consider my palate to still be a "work in progress" but still mature enough to distinguish between tastes, flavors, aromas, build quality, etc. of a cigar.

I am also currently a junior pursuing my BSBA in Business Management at The Ohio State University. I have hopes of graduating next year, marrying my girlfriend of over 4 years, and moving onto graduate school to *hopefully* receive my Executive MBA, which I want to get either from Ohio State or Duke.

Being referred to this site by *AAlmeter* was simply the best thing that could have happened to me with regards to my habit-turned-lifestyle. Words cannot express how much I have learned from all of the stickies, random threads, and wisdom from all of the apes around here. This is simply the most generous site on the 'net, and I am forever grateful to all of you! My cigar experiences would not be complete without this Web site! Thanks again everyone, and Happy Holidays!


----------



## opus

So far we have 2 soon to be 3 contestants and 0 donations. I will post a picture of the humidor tomorrow.


----------



## DonWeb

>> not new enough (to enter)
>> rg too high (to enter)
>> rg not high enough (to nominate someone)

missed the boat, on all counts... guess i'll donate some sticks.

pm sent.


----------



## darkfusion

I meet all of the requirements except for the last one .


----------



## opus

darkfusion said:


> I meet all of the requirements except for the last one .


It's not too late. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10578


----------



## Nooner

backwoods said:


> I never signed up for a newbie trade. But I have bombed a few people :tg


IAW Rule #5 I can definately vouch for backwoods!!! He hit me pretty good with a contest bomb!

I also picked up a few goodies at a local shop today and will be sending a donation your way Skip - I already have your addy, and I want you to keep a couple of these fellers as well!

PS: backwoods - you should still do the NST - it is a lot of fun!

PPS: I'd suggest everyone entering should also stop by the first name thread and drop off their first name!


----------



## opus

Nooner said:


> IAW Rule #5 I can definately vouch for backwoods!!! He hit me pretty good with a contest bomb!
> 
> I also picked up a few goodies at a local shop today and will be sending a donation your way Skip - I already have your addy, and I want you to keep a couple of these fellers as well!
> 
> PS: backwoods - you should still do the NST - it is a lot of fun!
> 
> PPS: I'd suggest everyone entering should also stop by the first name thread and drop off their first name!


backwoods is in as soon as he posts his short bio. WTG nooner, and thank you for the donation. I hope you are doing well.


----------



## backwoods

hanks for the reference Nooner!!! I'm in....lemme think about this one a little bit. We have until the 10th of December?


----------



## TideRoll

I'd pretty much have to be headless not to take a shot at this. What a generous guesture, but I have learned that generosity is a primary characteristic of Club Stogie members.

My name is Tim, or if you are my middle sister, Timothy. I am just shy of 40. I am married (13 years) and have two boys under the age of ten. I reside just north of Birmingham, Alabama, and am self-employed as a real estate appraiser. I graduated from the University of Alabama where I was involved in the Million Dollar Band, a pretty young thing or two or three, a little bit of student politics, Fosters, Red Stripe, Wild Turkey, and as time permitted, studies.

Portions of this bio are a bit of plowed field from a post or two I have made previously, so forgive me if you have heard any of this previously.

I am a newcomer to the study and enjoyment of good cigars. My brother (Svillekid) sort of nudged me into the hobby, and I suspect he was nudged a bit by his son (Ninja Vanish) who works at what is probably the best cigar shop in the Birmingham area when he is not sampling coeds and studying at the University. They have both been instrumental to beginning my collection and giving me a lot of good advice (and a couple of humidors, too). And a plug for "Fineage" goes out as well, who hit me up on my first day for my address and sent me twenty big-ol' Bohemias just 'cause I mentioned them in my first post.

My first stogie experience was when I was sixteen, when my oldest buddy and I went to a cigar shop and bought a pair of big, fat ten dollar cigars (this was 1982, so they probably were fairly decent smokes) and drove around and smoked them. The amusing part, at least now, was that we did not know how to smoke cigars, and we inhaled those bad boys like they were life itself. We were both about half-way done when we first started feeling sick, but being male, neither of us would admit it immediately and we each got down to maybe a third before we got to the point of turning green, verge of throwing-up sick.

I had a few Swishers on fishing outings after that, but my first decent cigars which did not get me sick were some Cubans I more or less inherited when my father-in-law passed away a few years ago. I broke them out for friends and family after the funeral for a memorial herf. I hung onto a few which sat in my freezer and were gradually whittled them away without a lot of care, since I knew next to nothing about the care and feeding of good cigars.

In the last month, I've made numerous deals with the Devil (to the point of having to put myself on hiatus for a bit [I am a d**** liar, I have bids on four or five things right now!]), and have hit up my local shops as well. I find that my taste is not settled yet. I've had enjoyable mild smokes, probably more in the medium range that I like, and a couple of stronger sticks which were not bad, though a bit dizzying towards the end to a new puffer like me. I am thinking that after Christmas I will go ahead and bite the bullet and try my luck with some ISOMs. Several of the retailers who post here have some samplers which might be nice to try. And it would give me the opportunity to pass a couple and pay my brother and nephew back for the ones they have given me.

My newbie trade is with altbier, and is in progress. I am sure I will be more than pleased with whatever he sends me. I hope that the selection I sent him is worthy.

So, Club Stogie and the two pushers who got me into this have enabled me to realize that I do not have to puke after a cigar, and that Swisher Sweets, though effective for insect control, are not the pinnacle of the cigar world, and that there are some pretty decent folk who enjoy a good cigar.


----------



## Nooner

package enroute:

0305 1720 0002 1064 3314


----------



## opus

We now have 4 soon to be 5 contestants and 3 donations. A big thank you  goes out to all that have donated.

As promised, here are pictures of the initial offering before donations. I will update as donations arrive.

http://img309.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pb2900053co.jpg


----------



## TideRoll

opusxox said:


> We now have 4 soon to be 5 contestants and 3 donations. A big thank you  goes out to all that have donated.
> 
> As promised, here are pictures of the initial offering before donations. I will update as donations arrive.
> 
> http://img309.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pb2900053co.jpg


I don't know if it is just my browser, but the photos did not pop up on the forum, though when I did a quote on this reply I was able to pull the links directly and paste them in a new browser page to see them.

And it is a good thing, too. Wow. That is some nice setup, and the smokes! Thanks to everyone who donated that stuff for sure!


----------



## opus

recap of revised rules

I am going to have a contest for noobs only. The rules for entry are simple

1. Must be 18 or older 

2. Must have become a member 9/1/2005 or later

3. Must post in this thread a desire to be selected and a short bio about yourself by 12/10/2005

4. Must have successfully completed a trade in the newbie sampler thread by 12/10/2005, OR be nominated in this thread by a member with an RG of 100 or greater as of 12/10/2005



I will start the prize with a leather humidor that holds about 70 churchills, digital hygrometer, 70% humidity beads and

1 Opus X
1 Fuente Anejo
1 Ashton VSG
4 special cigars of my choice (if you know what I mean)
1 cigar cutter

I am looking for donations from fellow members to add to the package ( cigars, accessories, advice, or whatever). If another humidor is donated there will be a 2nd place prize, 3rd place prize etc. All donations will be given away. All who donate will be given one vote in the contest. Any gorilla with 200 RG or greater need not donate to vote. A list of the contestants will be posted here by me on 12/11/2005. All votes must be received by me via PM no sooner than 12/11/2005, and no later than 12/17/2005. The Noob with the most votes wins. The winner will be announced on 12/18/2005.

2nd place, 3rd place, etc.( if any ) will be selected from the original contestants by the contestants themselves in a post made in this thread with their vote no sooner than the announcement of the winner and no later than 12/24/2005. Pictures of prizes will be posted with announcement of winners.

I hope everyone will join in and have some fun.

I am open to any suggestions that would improve this contest. If anything doesn’t sound right let me know. 


Currrent contestants 

1. joed 
2. ToddziLLa 
3. TideRoll


soon to be contestants

1.RedBaron ( finishing newbie trade)
2.backwoods ( needs to post bio)


----------



## illuminatus

Well, let's see, despite my high post count (Thanks Rob!), I'm still a complete newb, both to the forum, and to cigars.

I'm over the 18 cutoff, I was born in May of '86, so just barely, but I'm there. I was born in Korea (on an Air Force base, so I can still run for president! Scary, eh?), moved to Alaska when I was 2, then from there I moved to Naples, FL where I spent the last 16 years of my life. After graduating high school #4 in a class of 400, I didn't get enough scholarships to go to Georgia Tech, and I didn't want to go to UF (my safety school). Instead of going to college, I packed up, moved to Atlanta, got a job with HHGregg (like a Best Buy), and earned a good living for a year. I learned WHY I want to go to college, so that I don't have to bust my hump 40-50+ hours a week to make a decent living. While working, I managed to spend most of what I made, so I didn't really go into college with what I thought I would, but I got more scholarships, and have taken student loans. I'm currently a Freshman in Computer Engineering at Georgia Tech, completely supporting myself (I now get in state tuition, which makes it easier for me). I was brought into fine cigars by my manager at HHGregg, who was an Air Force buddy of my dad's from Korea. He gave me an Onyx Reserve (belicoso, I think, but I could be wrong.) Since then, I've been good, until I found club stogie, and then it became a downhill slide :r, although I don't smoke a stick more often than once a week, and usually more like once every two or three weeks, as I don't get to buy them very often. I find great satisfaction in opening and smelling my humi, or walking into the giant humis at a B & M... I think that's it.. if it's too long, lemme know, I'll edit it

*edit - 16 years, not 18.. that would make me older than I am


----------



## backwoods

Well, lets give this a go.

I was born in 1971, which make me 34. I have a 14 year old daughter, which makes me feel older but is offset by my 6 month old son that makes me feel like a kid. The birth of my 6 month old has been a blessing to me. I cannot believe how life-changing it is…..again. My family has always been close but this has brought us even closer. 

Just out of highschool I went into house construction for a few years. Decided I was too much of a wuss to work outside in Wisconsin during the cold months so I went back to college for auto tech. Found out how much in tools you need to own just to start out and chose a management roll instead. After years of corporate promising my 70 hour work weeks would end, I went into the sales end of things….more stress/less hours/more money/less hours. 

My hobbies include boating, camping, and I raced amateur motocross for a few years locally. I still enjoy throwing a leg over the bikes every now and then. You knee- draggers out there don’t have anything on us that jump 100 footers / 20 feet in the air :tg 

I have made 3 stops in the tobacco usage cycle. I smoked 1.5 packs a day after highschool which lasted 2 years. I got sick of that and turned to Kodiak for a few years.
Did the swisher sweets for a couple weeks until a buddy said…try a real cigar. That was 5 years ago. Up until 3 months ago I would have to go out everytime I wanted a cigar. In Sepetember I got snubbed at a local tobacco shop when I asked for the ‘economically challenged’ line of humidors. That led me to search the internet and found this haven. I started asking questions here and before I knew it I had a ‘huge’ 150ct humi off ebay. Thanks to quite a few great BOTL’s here and the devil site, it is now almost full. 

This brings me to the “desire to be selected” portion of this contest. I now had a dilemma, I got my brothers hooked on this new hobby and instead of buying myself another humi, I bought them each a Blue Chips combo off C.I. 
Another reason is I am a virgin to the forbidden fruit of ISOM’s of which I believe might be the 4 special ones. 

This is about as condensed as I can make the last 34 years. Thanks, opusxox for the contest. Since September, I have been bombed, bombed a few people, had my user title changed, and this weekend going to my first ever HERF with Roboman, RenoB, and Dumonweb. This place rocks!


----------



## jgros001

I'd like to make a donation. PM sent


----------



## EvilFetus

Well, I might as well throw my hat into this generous event. As you can see from my postcount, I'm a total newb, stumbled onto clubstogie after reading an article about the site that my local tobacconist showed me. 

I was born in 1979 (a great year for music as I discovered later in life), but didnt take up smoking of any sort until my senior year in high school. The slippery slope started with a school trip to Canada during which I picked up a few R&J ISOMs just because everyone else on the bus was doing the same (peer pressure causes smoking!). I gave one to my friend, HavanaMatt who is also a clubstogie member, and the rest is history. Unfortunately, after starting out with ISOMs, the local liquor store selection was somewhat lacking. I faced a similar disappointing selection through my college years and grad school, and it wasnt until I moved back to my hometown and started to visit a tobacco shop in a neighboring town that I really took a serious interest in cigars. Now I'm a fan of more full-bodied smokes, but I'm not one to avoid trying anything new. Some of my current favorites include Torano Exodus 59 Golds, La Gloria Series R, RP Edges, and CAO Italias. Despite having only a shoestring budget right now from my freelance graphic design work while I shop my portfolio around to design companies, I've still managed to amass a nice selection of sticks (thanks in part to the generous forum veterans who repay my newbie sampler trades with much more than my paltry intial offerings deserve). I try to enjoy a cigar daily if I can swing it, but given the cold winter starting here in Iowa, it's dropped to one every few days. Overall, I find myself visiting clubstogie way too often throughout the day to read reviews, catch amusing anecdotes, and pick up any bit of info that can make me a more informed cigar smoker. Of all the forums I have visited on the internet, I have to say that this is by far the friendliest and most generous. Hopefully, over time I will learn enough about the subject of cigars that I can offer my own advice to other members. 

As far as my life outside of cigars, my hobbies include collecting movies and music, playing several instruments (guitar, bass, sax, and a little piano), and tinkering with any sort of gadget or technology I can get my hands on. I'm trying to develop a knowledge of pipe smoking as well, because I figure being the doofus that I am, having a pipe in my hand may make me look a tad more sophisticated  

Anyway, I'll cut this short because I'm already probably boring you all to death, but in closing I would just like to give another thanks to all the people on this board that make it such an enjoyable place to visit.


----------



## opus

*Update of rules and contestants*

I am going to have a contest for noobs only. The rules for entry are simple

1. Must be 18 or older

2. Must have become a member 9/1/2005 or later

3. Must post in this thread a desire to be selected and a short bio about yourself by 12/10/2005

4.DELETED

5. Must have successfully completed a trade in the newbie sampler thread by 12/10/2005, OR be nominated in this thread by a member with an RG of 100 or greater as of 12/10/2005

I will start the prize with a leather humidor that holds about 70 churchills, digital hygrometer, 70% humidity beads and

1 Opus X
1 Fuente Anejo
1 Ashton VSG
4 special cigars of my choice (if you know what I mean)
1 cigar cutter

I am looking for donations from fellow members to add to the package ( cigars, accessories, advice, or whatever). If another humidor is donated there will be a 2nd place prize, 3rd place prize etc. All donations will be given away. All who donate will be given one vote in the contest. Any gorilla with 200 RG or greater need not donate to vote. A list of the contestants will be posted here by me on 12/11/2005. All votes must be received by me via PM no sooner than 12/11/2005, and no later than 12/17/2005. The Noob with the most votes wins. The winner will be announced on 12/18/2005.

2nd place, 3rd place, etc.( if any ) will be selected from the original contestants by the contestants themselves in a post made in this thread with their vote no sooner than the announcement of the winner and no later than 12/24/2005. Pictures of prizes will be posted with announcement of winners.

I hope everyone will join in and have some fun.

I am open to any suggestions that would improve this contest. If anything doesn't sound right let me know.

Currrent contestants

1. joed 
2. ToddziLLa 
3. TideRoll
4. backwoods
5. illuminatus

Soon to be contestants

1.RedBaron ( finishing newbie trade )
2.EvilFetus ( finishing newbie trade )


----------



## EvilFetus

opusxox said:


> *Update of rules and contestants*
> 
> 1.RedBaron ( finishing newbie trade )
> 2.EvilFetus ( finishing newbie trade )


Actually, opusxox, I already completed my first newbie trade with 5thDan. I'm currently involved in two other newbie trades, I just got so hooked on them that I jumped into a couple other trades with 688sonarmen and dumonweb.


----------



## opus

My bad. You are now official.

*Update of rules and contestants*

I am going to have a contest for noobs only. The rules for entry are simple

1. Must be 18 or older

2. Must have become a member 9/1/2005 or later

3. Must post in this thread a desire to be selected and a short bio about yourself by 12/10/2005

4.DELETED

5. Must have successfully completed a trade in the newbie sampler thread by 12/10/2005, OR be nominated in this thread by a member with an RG of 100 or greater as of 12/10/2005

I will start the prize with a leather humidor that holds about 70 churchills, digital hygrometer, 70% humidity beads and

1 Opus X
1 Fuente Anejo
1 Ashton VSG
4 special cigars of my choice (if you know what I mean)
1 cigar cutter

I am looking for donations from fellow members to add to the package ( cigars, accessories, advice, or whatever). If another humidor is donated there will be a 2nd place prize, 3rd place prize etc. All donations will be given away. All who donate will be given one vote in the contest. Any gorilla with 200 RG or greater need not donate to vote. A list of the contestants will be posted here by me on 12/11/2005. All votes must be received by me via PM no sooner than 12/11/2005, and no later than 12/17/2005. The Noob with the most votes wins. The winner will be announced on 12/18/2005.

2nd place, 3rd place, etc.( if any ) will be selected from the original contestants by the contestants themselves in a post made in this thread with their vote no sooner than the announcement of the winner and no later than 12/24/2005. Pictures of prizes will be posted with announcement of winners.

I hope everyone will join in and have some fun.

I am open to any suggestions that would improve this contest. If anything doesn't sound right let me know.

Currrent contestants

1. joed 
2. ToddziLLa 
3. TideRoll
4. backwoods
5. illuminatus
6. EvilFetus

Soon to be contestants

1.RedBaron ( finishing newbie trade)


----------



## DonWeb

filler'up please.

0305 0830 0001 1778


----------



## jgros001

Out tomorrow:
0305 1720 0001 5824 0316


----------



## opus

Very generous donation made today by David (Sickboy) for this contest. Thank you David!

http://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pc0100096hu.jpg


----------



## dayplanner

Hey Skip..... I would like to nominate enub to the contest but need to mention that he is my stepson (I'm a Realtor... and big on disclosure) He qualifies.... so we'll see if he is watching and jumps in.

BTW.... has your addie changed at all?


----------



## backwoods

opusxox said:


> Very generous donation made today by David (Sickboy) for this contest. Thank you David!
> 
> http://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pc0100096hu.jpg


what is that cigar on the right side?


----------



## RedBaron

I was going to ask the same thing, a "Butera", I ironically saw that when i was in the smoke shop yesterday. I never saw it before.


----------



## opus

Franksmith said:


> Hey Skip..... I would like to nominate enub to the contest but need to mention that he is my stepson (I'm a Realtor... and big on disclosure) He qualifies.... so we'll see if he is watching and jumps in.
> 
> BTW.... has your addie changed at all?


Good enough for Rod, good enough for me. As soon as he posts his bio he is in. No rules against nominating your stepson.
p.s. No change in addie.


----------



## opus

backwoods said:


> what is that cigar on the right side?


 It is a very tasty Butera. Sort of a light creamy, buttery cigar that is excellent for early in the day.


----------



## Sickboy

opusxox said:


> Very generous donation made today by David (Sickboy) for this contest. Thank you David!
> 
> http://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pc0100096hu.jpg


No problem, glad I could help.


----------



## enub

I guess it is fitting that the guy that opened my eyes to CS, also pointed out this very generous contest. Thanks, Rod. Well, I have been traveling down the slope for a while, which up until recently, was a very slight incline. Now it seems to be quite steep *AND *slippery!

I am married with two kids, my son is 1yr. and my daughter is 3yrs. Needless to say, that takes up a lot of my time (and I love it). When not with the Family or at work, I enjoy 4 wheelin in my Jeep (mostly on the Rubicon), downhill mountain biking, tinkering with my computers, vehicles or anything else that can be disassembled, whether it needs it or not. I also have an unhealthy obsession with good (_not starbucks!_) coffee and hot sauces, really hot!

My first real cigar was an Arturo Fuente 858, that was about 8 years ago. Since then I have smoked a stick every month or two, or on special occasions such as the birth of my kids. While in Jamaica in 98, I picked up some ISOM's, a couple MC #2's, and a couple Cohibas. The MC's were like nothing I had ever had before, amazing, rich flavor all the way down to my fingertips. All the hype about ISOM's was not hype! The Cohiba was not that enjoyable, I had saved one in hopes of it getting better with age. Recently I passed it on to my stepdad (Rod) to store in his humi for me. Soon after I gave it to him he called me and said it was a FAKE! Oh well, at least there was good reason that I did not enjoy the other one!

Unfortunately, thanks to Rod's generosity, I have become quite partial to ISOM's. But I will try anything at least once (true for cigars at least), there are a lot of good smokes out there to be had. I look forward to expanding my knowledge about all things cigar and along the way expanding my humidor as well!


----------



## opus

UPDATE

I am going to have a contest for noobs only. The rules for entry are simple

1. Must be 18 or older

2. Must have become a member 9/1/2005 or later

3. Must post in this thread a desire to be selected and a short bio about yourself by 12/10/2005

4.DELETED

5. Must have successfully completed a trade in the newbie sampler thread by 12/10/2005, OR be nominated in this thread by a member with an RG of 100 or greater as of 12/10/2005

I will start the prize with a leather humidor that holds about 70 churchills, digital hygrometer, 70% humidity beads and

1 Opus X
1 Fuente Anejo
1 Ashton VSG
4 special cigars of my choice (if you know what I mean)
1 cigar cutter

I am looking for donations from fellow members to add to the package ( cigars, accessories, advice, or whatever). If another humidor is donated there will be a 2nd place prize, 3rd place prize etc. All donations will be given away. All who donate will be given one vote in the contest. Any gorilla with 200 RG or greater need not donate to vote. A list of the contestants will be posted here by me on 12/11/2005. All votes must be received by me via PM no sooner than 12/11/2005, and no later than 12/17/2005. The Noob with the most votes wins. The winner will be announced on 12/18/2005.

2nd place, 3rd place, etc.( if any ) will be selected from the original contestants by the contestants themselves in a post made in this thread with their vote no sooner than the announcement of the winner and no later than 12/24/2005. Pictures of prizes will be posted with announcement of winners.

I hope everyone will join in and have some fun.

I am open to any suggestions that would improve this contest. If anything doesn't sound right let me know.

*Currrent contestants *

1. joed 
2. ToddziLLa 
3. TideRoll
4. backwoods
5. illuminatus
6. EvilFetus
7. enub

*Soon to be contestants*

1. RedBaron ( finishing newbie trade)

*donors*

Sickboy


----------



## Havanamatt

Hello All-
I'd like to post in the Holiday Noob Thread.. Sounds like a new type of Egg Nogg.
I would be interested in the give away and it’s very generous that your giving that away for the Noobs out there like myself. 
I'm over 18- Born in 1979. Along with Evil Fetus. Actually went to School with him and he was the person that turned me on to Cigars – gave me on of the ISOM R & J in a Tube and smoked that….. Enjoyed it – Thought I’d try another cigar and picked up a 5 pack of Don Diego Babies. I figured 5 cigars vrs one - What a deal…Well those were not that exciting but not long after that the “cigar boom “ hit my town in Iowa and a store that sold cigars opened with a walk in Humidor. Picked up a few random cigars and then ran across the JR Cigar Catalog and ordered cigars from them. Found the history and the whole process of a cigar from start to finish a very interested subject and wound up getting a job a local cigar store in 1997.
I’ll cut it short but have been lucky enough to have attended 2 RTDA Cigar shows ( Trade show for Retail members) and have meet many of the Icons in the Cigar Industry. Sat down and had a few drinks and Bsed with Charlie Torano this year… What a great guy and company.
I smoke the Exodus 59 Black, about anything CAO – Edge Maduro – Rocky Patel Vintage – I enjoy maduro or full body cigars. 

I work in the Computer industry here, enjoy smoking cigars to take my mind of things and relax. Enjoy movies, baseball, outdoors and collecting autographs. 

I recently completed a trade in the Newbie sampler with altbier and look forward to having many more trades. Best way to find new cigars is to try what others enjoy.


----------



## opus

*UPDATE*
I am going to have a contest for noobs only. The rules for entry are simple

1. Must be 18 or older

2. Must have become a member 9/1/2005 or later

3. Must post in this thread a desire to be selected and a short bio about yourself by 12/10/2005

4.DELETED

5. Must have successfully completed a trade in the newbie sampler thread by 12/10/2005, OR be nominated in this thread by a member with an RG of 100 or greater as of 12/10/2005

I will start the prize with a leather humidor that holds about 70 churchills, digital hygrometer, 70% humidity beads and

1 Opus X
1 Fuente Anejo
1 Ashton VSG
4 special cigars of my choice (if you know what I mean)
1 cigar cutter

I am looking for donations from fellow members to add to the package ( cigars, accessories, advice, or whatever). If another humidor is donated there will be a 2nd place prize, 3rd place prize etc. All donations will be given away. All who donate will be given one vote in the contest. Any gorilla with 200 RG or greater need not donate to vote. A list of the contestants will be posted here by me on 12/11/2005. All votes must be received by me via PM no sooner than 12/11/2005, and no later than 12/17/2005. The Noob with the most votes wins. The winner will be announced on 12/18/2005.

2nd place, 3rd place, etc.( if any ) will be selected from the original contestants by the contestants themselves in a post made in this thread with their vote no sooner than the announcement of the winner and no later than 12/24/2005. Pictures of prizes will be posted with announcement of winners.

I hope everyone will join in and have some fun.

I am open to any suggestions that would improve this contest. If anything doesn't sound right let me know.

Currrent contestants

1. joed 
2. ToddziLLa 
3. TideRoll
4. backwoods
5. illuminatus
6. EvilFetus
7. enub
8. Havanamatt

Soon to be contestants

1. RedBaron ( finishing newbie trade)

*donors*

Sickboy
nooner


----------



## opus

Another thank you goes out to nooner for his generous contribution. Thanks Pat

http://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pc0200060mn.jpg


----------



## opus

OOPS! I inadvertantly deleted the original pictures. Lets try this again.

http://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pb2900055fu.jpg
http://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pb2900104js.jpg
http://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pb2900121us.jpg


----------



## opus

Sickboy's donation

http://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pc0100050ij.jpg


----------



## opus

nooner's donation

http://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pc0200068hp.jpg


----------



## opus

Received an excellent donation from Tony (dumonweb) today.

http://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pc0300064hf.jpg


----------



## opus

And another excellent selection received from Jeff (jgros001) today. I wish I could enter this contest!

http://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pc0300084ax.jpg

http://img216.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pc0300128sz.jpg


----------



## opus

UPDATE 

1. Must be 18 or older

2. Must have become a member 9/1/2005 or later

3. Must post in this thread a desire to be selected and a short bio about yourself by 12/10/2005

4.DELETED

5. Must have successfully completed a trade in the newbie sampler thread by 12/10/2005, OR be nominated in this thread by a member with an RG of 100 or greater as of 12/10/2005

I will start the prize with a leather humidor that holds about 70 churchills, digital hygrometer, 70% humidity beads and

1 Opus X
1 Fuente Anejo
1 Ashton VSG
4 special cigars of my choice (if you know what I mean)
1 cigar cutter

I am looking for donations from fellow members to add to the package ( cigars, accessories, advice, or whatever). If another humidor is donated there will be a 2nd place prize, 3rd place prize etc. All donations will be given away. All who donate will be given one vote in the contest. Any gorilla with 200 RG or greater need not donate to vote. A list of the contestants will be posted here by me on 12/11/2005. All votes must be received by me via PM no sooner than 12/11/2005, and no later than 12/17/2005. The Noob with the most votes wins. The winner will be announced on 12/18/2005.

2nd place, 3rd place, etc.( if any ) will be selected from the original contestants by the contestants themselves in a post made in this thread with their vote no sooner than the announcement of the winner and no later than 12/24/2005. Pictures of prizes will be posted with announcement of winners.

I hope everyone will join in and have some fun.

I am open to any suggestions that would improve this contest. If anything doesn't sound right let me know.

*Currrent contestants *

1. joed 
2. ToddziLLa 
3. TideRoll
4. backwoods
5. illuminatus
6. EvilFetus
7. enub
8. Havanamatt
9. RedBaron

*donors*
Sickboy
nooner 
dumonweb
jgros001

*We now have 31 sticks*.


----------



## opus

No updates today. Everybody must be out Christmas shopping.


----------



## DonWeb

opusxox said:


> *donors*
> Sickboy
> nooner
> dumonweb
> jgros001
> 
> *We now have 31 sticks*.


those are some serious donations...glad to be part of it.


----------



## Puffy69

Where do I start? Im 35 years old. I like long walks on the beach and puppy dogs..Just kiddin..lol..Im from Sandiego but reside in Virginia Beach. I have a beautiful Wife and teenage Daughter. Im a Drummer in a band called Rock Star Parking that tours the East coast and further West and hope to go further more to the West. I take the time to use this tool of travel to Herf and  meet great BOTL's. My goal is to Herf and have a relationship with every serious BOTL on this site. I think it is Awsome and a great opportunity and keeps me out of trouble..I think..Now. Im not a newbie to the Leaf but I am to ISOM's. I have been takin by the hand of Navydoc as my Mentor and have learned much from him. But I havent touched the surface on this subject. Ive realized that it take a great deal of time, experience and of course money to be a F.O.G. This is a great thing we have here. Nice thread and everybody is generous. I wish the world was more like Club Stogie...Have a Merry Xmas..


----------



## RenoB

You gorillas are just awesome and this thread is another reason why. 

I'm in - my intro will be forthcoming.


----------



## NCatron

Throwing my hat in:

My first cigar was about three years ago, courtesy Avo Uvezan. I was reading my Playboy mag in my college apartment and saw an ad for a free Avo Tubo (#2 I think). Of course, being a poor college student, I couldn't pass up anything free. For my first cigar, it went decently well. I cut the cigar and lit it up... on the cut end. :r But it was actually pretty damn good to even a completely virgin palate.

After that, I started researching cigars casually, but I only smoked maybe 3 or 4 for the next two years. (The poor college student thing again.) The slipperly slope really hit for me when I visited Mexico for my honeymoon. I decided to partake in some ISOMs while down there. I was buying them in my resort and Playa Del Carmen. So I figure maybe 25% were authentic, mostly because I bought some of the lesser-counterfitted brands. But I found this traveling torcedor that visited our resort and rolled on the spot. (Supposedly he was Cuban rolling Cuban tobacco.) Whether his stuff was really Cuban or not, those are still to this day the BEST cigars I've had. Maybe it was the fact I was on my honeymoon, but they were fantastic and no stick has measured up since. When our 10th anniversary comes around, I'm gonna have to take her back to that resort to see if that torcedor still comes around  .

So now here I am, slowly sliding down the slope. It's not as steep for me as others, as I generally have fantastic willpower. Plus the winters here in Chicago almost completely drive the desire to smoke out of me, it's just bitter right now.

I qualify because I fulfill the requirements (newbie trade with Altbier) and I still am using an ugly tupperdor that doesn't even seal very well. An attractive humidor would look nice on my desk


----------



## opus

UPDATE

1. Must be 18 or older

2. Must have become a member 9/1/2005 or later

3. Must post in this thread a desire to be selected and a short bio about yourself by 12/10/2005

4.DELETED

5. Must have successfully completed a trade in the newbie sampler thread by 12/10/2005, OR be nominated in this thread by a member with an RG of 100 or greater as of 12/10/2005

I will start the prize with a leather humidor that holds about 70 churchills, digital hygrometer, 70% humidity beads and

1 Opus X
1 Fuente Anejo
1 Ashton VSG
4 special cigars of my choice (if you know what I mean)
1 cigar cutter

I am looking for donations from fellow members to add to the package ( cigars, accessories, advice, or whatever). If another humidor is donated there will be a 2nd place prize, 3rd place prize etc. All donations will be given away. All who donate will be given one vote in the contest. Any gorilla with 200 RG or greater need not donate to vote. A list of the contestants will be posted here by me on 12/11/2005. All votes must be received by me via PM no sooner than 12/11/2005, and no later than 12/17/2005. The Noob with the most votes wins. The winner will be announced on 12/18/2005.

*At the request of one of the contestants the following has been modified. Changes are in red.*

2nd place, 3rd place, etc.( if any ) will be selected from the original contestants by the contestants themselves _in a PM to me  _ with their vote no sooner than the announcement of the winner and no later than 12/24/2005. Pictures of prizes will be posted with announcement of winners.

I hope everyone will join in and have some fun.

I am open to any suggestions that would improve this contest. If anything doesn't sound right let me know.

Currrent contestants

1. joed 
2. ToddziLLa 
3. TideRoll
4. backwoods
5. illuminatus
6. EvilFetus
7. enub
8. Havanamatt
9. RedBaron
10. roboman
11. NCatron

soon to be contestants

RenoB ( needs to post bio )

donors

Sickboy
nooner 
dumonweb
jgros001

We now have 31 sticks.


----------



## Lance

I would like to enter this.

I am in the middle of my first trade right now with Germantown Rob. In the Newbie trade forum I have posted the DC number, so I have done as much as I can do. 

I have been smoking Cigars on and off since 97. I started when I first picked up a Black and Mild....it was an amazing smoke. Plus, not having to get nasty tobacco on my virgin 17 year old lips because of the plastic holder was really appealing to me. That lasted for a few years. Then I moved on to Acids and thought they were the end all, be all. I think, for having subjected myself to such attrocities I should be brought up on charges for crimes against humanity.  

Only about 6 weeks ago did I enter my local B&M looking for something different and the person there recommended a Hoya De Nicuragua, and it knocked my socks off. As luck would have it, I was talking to another stand up comic, and he recommended a few things to me. Ashton VSG being the first of the list I tried. I was absolutely blown away. I can barely afford it, but I try and smoke 2 a week. It is my favorite cigar to date. I also have been fortunate enough to smoke a couple Anejo's, and Opus X, a Padron 64 maduro, and a fantastic Rocky Patel 1990. I also really like the CAO Maduro and Mx2.

My girlfriend, being a loving girl, bought me a humidor for our one year anniv. she also got me a nice lighter and cutter. I think I am most happy that she loves the VSG as much as I do, and will join me at the Cigar Bar, and kick back. 

I think I am very fortunate to have a girl that will also enjoy a premium cigar, and I would most definately share any winnings with her, were I to win. :w


----------



## opus

UPDATE

1. Must be 18 or older

2. Must have become a member 9/1/2005 or later

3. Must post in this thread a desire to be selected and a short bio about yourself by 12/10/2005

4.DELETED

5. Must have successfully completed a trade in the newbie sampler thread by 12/10/2005, OR be nominated in this thread by a member with an RG of 100 or greater as of 12/10/2005

I will start the prize with a leather humidor that holds about 70 churchills, digital hygrometer, 70% humidity beads and

1 Opus X
1 Fuente Anejo
1 Ashton VSG
4 special cigars of my choice (if you know what I mean)
1 cigar cutter

I am looking for donations from fellow members to add to the package ( cigars, accessories, advice, or whatever). If another humidor is donated there will be a 2nd place prize, 3rd place prize etc. All donations will be given away. All who donate will be given one vote in the contest. Any gorilla with 200 RG or greater need not donate to vote. A list of the contestants will be posted here by me on 12/11/2005. All votes must be received by me via PM no sooner than 12/11/2005, and no later than 12/17/2005. The Noob with the most votes wins. The winner will be announced on 12/18/2005.

At the request of one of the contestants the following has been modified. Changes are in red.

2nd place, 3rd place, etc.( if any ) will be selected from the original contestants by the contestants themselves _in a PM to me  _ with their vote no sooner than the announcement of the winner and no later than 12/24/2005. Pictures of prizes will be posted with announcement of winners.

I hope everyone will join in and have some fun.

I am open to any suggestions that would improve this contest. If anything doesn't sound right let me know.

*Currrent contestants *

1. joed 
2. ToddziLLa 
3. TideRoll
4. backwoods
5. illuminatus
6. EvilFetus
7. enub
8. Havanamatt
9. RedBaron
10. roboman
11. NCatron

*soon to be contestants*

RenoB ( needs to post bio )
Lance (finishing newbie sampler trade)

*donors*

Sickboy
nooner 
dumonweb
jgros001

We now have 31 sticks.


----------



## opus

I received a very generous donation from Rod (Franksmith) today for the contest. We are now up to 45 total cigars for the winner. Thank you Rod

http://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pc0800042gg.jpg


----------



## illuminatus

opusxox said:


> I received a very generous donation from Rod (Franksmith)


so wait.. his name's not Frank? I'm an idiot then, cuz that's what I've been calling him.. hahaha.. oh well... I'd like to donate as well.. so if I end up winning, I'll donate a humi to 2nd or 3rd place... I like the looks of the one in the contest, but I like mine too... so whichever I like I'll keep, and donate the other.. for the record, my "old" humi is only about 2 weeks old, the bally from Justinphilly... I hope this post makes sense, I'm running on empty, with finals and all...


----------



## opus

*UPDATE *

*Currrent contestants *

1. joed 
2. ToddziLLa 
3. TideRoll
4. backwoods
5. illuminatus
6. EvilFetus
7. enub
8. Havanamatt
9. RedBaron
10. roboman
11. NCatron
12. lance

*soon to be contestants*

RenoB ( needs to post bio )

*donors*

Sickboy
nooner 
dumonweb
jgros001
Franksmith

We now have 45 sticks.


----------



## Sancho Fuente

Well, I might as well give this a try too. 

So, I am probably the youngest person here, at just a mere 18. I turned 18 on July 1, 2005 and enjoyed my firt premium cigar the very same day. My dad took me to the B&M and I got a Sancho Panza Double Maduro La Mancha. Alot better than those Black and Mild Apples I was smoking. I was also gifted a Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic. (Hence the username) I am currently attending Lincoln Technical Institute in Columbia, Maryland studying to become an Automotive Technician. Its a 15-month program with a final every 20 days, then on to the next class. I work at a Collision Shop during the day, however, that will soon be changing, as I am applying to a BMW dealership as a tech helper.

The whole downhill slide thing started shortly after I joined, when I purchased my first humidor. Exactly 9 days later, it was filled, completely filled. (Thanks to the people here) I have been on the recieving end of a bomb, sent my first yesterday, and completed my first newbie sampler trade last week with Justinphilly. Today I sent out sticks to 5thDan for my second newbie sampler trade.

I have yet to smoke an ISOM, and haven't smoked any 'Super-Premiums' yet (Padron Anni's, Opus X, ect . . .), but have enjoyed many C.A.O. and Hoyo de Monterreys. Although hopefully that will change . . .  

Well, thats all I got. Sorry it's not that well written, I'm an auto tech, not an English Major. :z


----------



## RenoB

This is one sweet offer, thanks for the opportunity Skip!

It all started innocently enough. For years, I smoked the occasional cigar while out with friends or for special occasions. I gave the traditional gift of cigars for the birth of each of my three children, much to the chagrin of those opposed to smoking (my wife still can’t believe I gave her the traditional 10 year anniversary gift of tin instead of the modern gift of diamond!).

Always been in sales & marketing so I’ve had a budget for entertaining. We’d go to the occasional event at the “ballet” where, for $35, you’d get 5 primo smokes, a big steak dinner and all the dancing you could tolerate. Seems I closed more than one deal that way. Of course, cigars were always a part of the charter fishing trips, golf tourneys and Nascar races too.

Now I’ve been married 27 years, my youngest is a junior in high school and I’m a grandpa at age 47. I’ve mellowed a bit and as the nest has become quieter I’ve had more time to pursue this fine hobby. For the last 2 ½ years, I’ve been paying closer attention to what I smoke and how I like it. Then I stumbled upon Club Stogie in September – exactly how I’m not sure, probably through the Top 25 site. Lurked for a short while before I knew I had found the first online community I really wanted to be a part of.

My initial opinion has solidified in the two months I’ve been here. I’ve had two awesome newbie sampler trades, exchanged cigars with some other BOTLs, hosted or co-hosted a few small herfs and been the recipient of some excellent advice. As in life, I hope to be giving back more than I’ve received.

I’m also on the slide! I’ve upgraded storage to a 120qt coolidor (thanks to the devil), but have only a 20 count desktop humi, got beads to boot (thanks Viper!), still need accurate hygrometers, and have started exploring ISOMs with much interest! Man this is fun!!!


----------



## opus

UPDATE

1. Must be 18 or older

2. Must have become a member 9/1/2005 or later

3. Must post in this thread a desire to be selected and a short bio about yourself by 12/10/2005

4.DELETED
5. Must have successfully completed a trade in the newbie sampler thread by 12/10/2005, OR be nominated in this thread by a member with an RG of 100 or greater as of 12/10/2005

I will start the prize with a leather humidor that holds about 70 churchills, digital hygrometer, 70% humidity beads and

1 Opus X
1 Fuente Anejo
1 Ashton VSG
4 special cigars of my choice (if you know what I mean)
1 cigar cutter

I am looking for donations from fellow members to add to the package ( cigars, accessories, advice, or whatever). If another humidor is donated there will be a 2nd place prize, 3rd place prize etc. All donations will be given away. All who donate will be given one vote in the contest. Any gorilla with 200 RG or greater need not donate to vote. A list of the contestants will be posted here by me on 12/11/2005. All votes must be received by me via PM no sooner than 12/11/2005, and no later than 12/17/2005. The Noob with the most votes wins. The winner will be announced on 12/18/2005.

At the request of one of the contestants the following has been modified. Changes are in red.

2nd place, 3rd place, etc.( if any ) will be selected from the original contestants by the contestants themselves in a PM to me  with their vote no sooner than the announcement of the winner and no later than 12/24/2005. Pictures of prizes will be posted with announcement of winners.

I hope everyone will join in and have some fun.

I am open to any suggestions that would improve this contest. If anything doesn't sound right let me know.

Currrent contestants

1. joed 
2. ToddziLLa 
3. TideRoll
4. backwoods
5. illuminatus
6. EvilFetus
7. enub
8. Havanamatt
9. RedBaron
10. roboman
11. NCatron
12. lance
13. Sancho Fuente
14. RenoB

soon to be contestants

donors

Sickboy
nooner 
dumonweb
jgros001
Franksmith

We now have 45 sticks.


----------



## Mindflux

Dang, wish I had gotten around to a trade. I just dont have enough smokes to trade off yet .... 

Good luck folks.


----------



## backwoods

opusxox said:


> UPDATE
> 
> donors
> 
> Sickboy
> nooner
> dumonweb
> jgros001
> Franksmith
> 
> We now have 45 sticks.


That is just awesome!!!! Even if I dont win any....thanks for donating to the newbie cause


----------



## opus

UPDATE  
entry in this contest is now closed.

I am looking for donations from fellow members to add to the package ( cigars, accessories, advice, or whatever). If another humidor is donated there will be a 2nd place prize, 3rd place prize etc. All donations will be given away. All who donate will be given one vote in the contest. Any gorilla with 200 RG or greater need not donate to vote. A list of the contestants will be posted here by me on 12/11/2005. All votes must be received by me via PM no later than 12/17/2005. The Noob with the most votes wins. The winner will be announced on 12/18/2005.

At the request of one of the contestants the following has been modified. Changes are in red.

2nd place, 3rd place, etc.( if any ) will be selected from the original contestants by the contestants themselves in a PM to me  with their vote no sooner than the announcement of the winner and no later than 12/24/2005. Pictures of prizes will be posted with announcement of winners.

*FINAL LIST OF CONTESTANTS*

1. joed 
2. ToddziLLa 
3. TideRoll
4. backwoods
5. illuminatus
6. EvilFetus
7. enub
8. Havanamatt
9. RedBaron
10. roboman
11. NCatron
12. lance
13. Sancho Fuente
14. RenoB

donors

Sickboy
nooner 
dumonweb
jgros001
Franksmith

* THERE IS STILL TIME TO DONATE BEFORE ANNOUNCEMENT OF WINNER ON 12/18/2005*


----------



## DonWeb

illuminatus said:


> <snip> I'm an idiot then...and, I'm running on empty <snip>


-- if you say so -- :tg


----------



## illuminatus

dumonweb said:


> -- if you say so -- :tg


haha, thanks dumon! Don't make me open one of your own cans on you! :bx :bx :r


----------



## dayplanner

Just want you guys to know...

The cigars I sent in have four Cubans in there and they were supposed to be for Skip. I sent him a 04 BBF, Fonseca KDT, 04 SLR Regio and a 00 Boli Lonsdale but he missed the card I threw in there to mention they were for him. Well, I alerted him to the fact and the classy guy he is, has left them in the pot for you noobs.

You guys may be new but you can still give out a whopping 1 Ring Gauge and I sure hope you are giving it to Skip.

PS, don't worry about Skip... he'll get his


----------



## opus

*Now is the time for everyone that is eligible ( donors and those with an RG of 200 or more ) to place your votes*. The more votes we have the beter it will be.

Thanks
Skip


----------



## dayplanner

Hey Skip...

Vote to the thread or PM you?

Also... there is a conflict of interest, my step son Eric (Enub) has entered so should I not vote?

Thanks... we're going to need some good pics of the winnings! This is fun, I think next year we will have to bring back the "Who wants it" pass.


----------



## opus

*PM your vote.* There are no restrictions as to who you vote for.


----------



## Mando

HOLY SMOKES ! You guys sure get serious when ya play games .  

Mando.......


----------



## opus

Only 5 days left to vote. We need more voters.  Anybody out there with an RG of 200 or more please vote for a winner. Still time left for donations too.


----------



## Lance

can we get an early update on how the polls are looking?


----------



## opus

Lance said:


> can we get an early update on how the polls are looking?


Voting to date shows a low percentage of voters. We need more votes. This thing is a toss up so far. *NEED MORE VOTES*


----------



## RenoB

Anything I can say to help get the vote out?

Oh, yeah, pick me, pick me, PICK ME!!!


----------



## pnoon

opusxox said:


> Voting to date shows a low percentage of voters. We need more votes. This thing is a toss up so far. *NEED MORE VOTES*


I'm 16 RG short of being eligible to vote.


----------



## opus

pnoon said:


> I'm 16 RG short of being eligible to vote.


Sorry I can't help you.
*Club Stogie Message 
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to pnoon again.
* You have until midnight Saturday to vote though, still some time left.


----------



## pnoon

pnoon said:


> I'm 16 RG short of being eligible to vote.


Looks like I'm getting some help.
Thanks for the RG bump, guys.


----------



## illuminatus

pnoon said:


> Looks like I'm getting some help.
> Thanks for the RG bump, guys.





STUPID CS MESSAGE said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to pnoon again.





STUPID CS MESSAGE said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to opusxox again.


BLAST! I tried guys, sorry..


----------



## RedBaron

I sent you some pnoon.


----------



## SDmate

opusxox said:


> Voting to date shows a low percentage of voters. We need more votes. This thing is a toss up so far. *NEED MORE VOTES*


If you want more voters you have to lower the 200rg limit
there are only 27 gorillas with 200 or more rg & 72 with 100 or more rg,
as for me i'm still 11 short of a 100rg so I can't help you out sorry


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Skip, 
After reading through all the posts I will PM you my vote 


Good job man!


XXX


----------



## txmatt

WONDERFUL CONTEST!!!

Vote PM'd


----------



## ToddziLLa

pnoon said:


> Looks like I'm getting some help.
> Thanks for the RG bump, guys.


Did my best to add some RG.


----------



## opus

txmatt said:


> WONDERFUL CONTEST!!!
> 
> Vote PM'd


Thank you for voting. We still need more voters. If you know of anyone that would like to vote send them to me.


----------



## opus

SDmate said:


> If you want more voters you have to lower the 200rg limit
> there are only 27 gorillas with 200 or more rg & 72 with 100 or more rg,
> as for me i'm still 11 short of a 100rg so I can't help you out sorry


It's still not too late to donate and qualify to vote.  Winner won't be announced until 12/18. Anyone that wants to qualify this way, as long as you PM a DC # before the deadline you will be entitled to vote.


----------



## Lance

opusxox said:


> It's still not too late to donate and qualify to vote.  Winner won't be announced until 12/18. Anyone that wants to qualify this way, as long as you PM a DC # before the deadline you will be entitled to vote.


If I donate can I vote for myself?


----------



## opus

Lance said:


> If I donate can I vote for myself?


 I think that would be pushing the envelope a little too far. Good thought though.


----------



## Sancho Fuente

A special congratulations to . . .

RenoB
Illuminatus
Lance
and especially Redbaron


----------



## illuminatus

Sancho Fuente said:


> A special congratulations to . . .
> 
> RenoB
> Illuminatus
> Lance
> and especially Redbaron


Woohoo! My third straight year winning! :r :r


----------



## Lance

Sancho Fuente said:


> A special congratulations to . . .
> 
> RenoB
> Illuminatus
> Lance
> and especially Redbaron


At least I wont leave this thread empty handed... :tg


----------



## backwoods

Sancho Fuente said:


> A special congratulations to . . .
> RenoB
> Illuminatus
> Lance
> and especially Redbaron


its winter....at least they are keeping their noses warm!!!


----------



## RedBaron

We're noobs who can barely afford some of those sticks, of course were going to get excited. Also most of us I'm sure plays sports whether organized or un, and we're competative so it's only natural. :SM


----------



## backwoods

to be totally honest.....I would rather see this prize go to a newb that is just starting out ... that doesnt have much. I have been hit by a few members here and have a pretty full humi. 

but thats just my opinion


----------



## Lance

:tpd: 

Thats me!

12 sticks in a 100 count humi! :tg 

Cant blame me for trying!


----------



## RenoB

RedBaron said:


> We're noobs who can barely afford some of those sticks, of course were going to get excited. Also most of us I'm sure plays sports whether organized or un, and we're competative so it's only natural. :SM


Or in sales


----------



## opus

Still looking for voters out there if anyone is interested.


----------



## illuminatus

RenoB said:


> Or in sales


I was sales for a year or so.. fun stuff..


----------



## Sancho Fuente

RedBaron said:


> We're noobs who can barely afford some of those sticks, of course were going to get excited. Also most of us I'm sure plays sports whether organized or un, and we're competative so it's only natural. :SM


I was joking just so you know. Not trying to start a newb war between all of us. And I can't afford half of those sticks either.

But just remember . . .


----------



## ToddziLLa

Lobbying for votes. I'd be ashamed. :r


----------



## illuminatus

Sancho Fuente said:


> I was joking just so you know. Not trying to start a newb war between all of us. And I can't afford half of those sticks either.
> 
> But just remember . . .


Sancho.. that picture made me LOL.. nice job! :r


----------



## pnoon

ToddziLLa said:


> Lobbying for votes. I'd be ashamed. :r


This coming from someone called "The three inch punisher".


----------



## opus

pnoon said:


> This coming from someone called "The three inch punisher".


 :r too funny!


----------



## Lance

what time on the 18th will the winner be announced?


----------



## NCatron

Hmm... the winner is announced on the 18th.

My birthday is the 18th.

Coincidence?


----------



## opus

Lance said:


> what time on the 18th will the winner be announced?


If I am still awake about 1205 AM.


----------



## dayplanner

opusxox said:


> If I am still awake about 1205 AM.


Old guy like you still up at 12:05???

You noobs better plan on the morning news...


----------



## opus

Franksmith said:


> Old guy like you still up at 12:05???
> 
> You noobs better plan on the morning news...


I'm not that old yet you whipper snapper.


----------



## opus

I have just received notification that a little something extra will be direct shipped to the winner from DaKlugs fabled humidor. I take no personal responsibility for any damage done to the winner's palate or for sliding faster down the slope as a direct or indirect result of this donation.


----------



## pnoon

opusxox said:


> I have just received notification that a little something extra will be direct shipped to the winner from DaKlugs fabled humidor.


Is it too late for me to enter?


----------



## opus

*Only 24 hours left to vote.*


----------



## illuminatus

opusxox said:


> *Only 24 hours left to vote for illuminatus.*


You heard the man! :r :r Good luck to all my fellow noobs!


----------



## ShawnP

I just wanted to stop by and say Good Luck to everyone.


I can't wait to see who wins this fine contest.


----------



## RenoB

ShawnP said:


> I just wanted to stop by and say Good Luck to everyone.
> 
> I can't wait to see who wins this fine contest.


YOU can't wait?!? I gotta go do somethin'. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Lance

Im so nervous it makes me have to :BS


----------



## backwoods

Good luck everyone!!!

did everyone read the fine print at the bottom?

any and all winning will be evenly split with backwoods


----------



## opus

It is now the eleventh hour,literally. LAST CHANCE TO VOTE


----------



## RedBaron

13 min to go...... I am so nervous :al


----------



## ShawnP

Drum Roooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!


----------



## opus

enub wins!!

In a closely contested race that had 8 entrants within 3 votes of each other enub pulled ahead for the victory. Congratulations. Enub please PM your addy. The prize will be mailed some time this week and I will post a DC #

Although no more humidors were donated *I have decided to take 7 sticks at random from the donations and add a few more myself to create a second place prize*.  I will PM the contestants asking for their vote. You can vote for any contestant other than yourself. I will accept votes until Tuesday 12/20/2005 at midnight or until all votes are received, whichever comes first, at which time I will announce the second place winner. Good luck on your second chance.


----------



## ShawnP

Grats Enub!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RenoB

opusxox said:


> enub wins!!


Congratulations! Now you'll be able to store your own, which is good cause it's gonna take some time to smoke 'em. Enjoy!


----------



## enub

opusxox said:


> enub wins!!


WOW!!!! What can I say? Truly an unexpected christmas gift! :w Thanks soo much to all who contributed. I think most all of the sticks that were donated are sticks I have not tried yet, I guess that's the idea! Look forward to smokin' some, passin' some, and filling any empty space up in that humi  This really is the best thing I have ever won. 
Thanks again,
Eric


----------



## backwoods

im drunk posting butt ...comnrtgrats man!!!!! ugg..i neeed some water goonite


----------



## joed

Hey Enub - Congratulations to you. I hope you enjoy everything. Ain't the jungle a great place!!


----------



## opus

Don't feel too bad if you didn't win this contest. Here is the second place prize I have put together.
.
.
These sticks were randomly selected from the donations by Mrs. xox
http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pc1800016cv.jpg
.
.
I added these sticks to the prize package
http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pc1800054nh.jpg


----------



## opus

New prize package including the other humidor's litle brother travel humidor.
http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pc1800093gt.jpg


----------



## opus

Contestants, including enub, please PM your votes.


1. joed 
2. ToddziLLa 
3. TideRoll
4. backwoods
5. illuminatus
6. EvilFetus
7. enub ( not allowed to win 2nd place too )
8. Havanamatt
9. RedBaron
10. roboman (aka Rock Star)
11. NCatron
12. lance
13. Sancho Fuente
14. RenoB

If you don't win this phase of the contest either, I will be more than happy to do a personal one on one trade with you. Just PM me and we will rumble.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Congrats to Enub and all who entered!

This is a really great thing you did Skip.... good job Bro!


XXX


----------



## jgros001

Congrats to Enub!

Great work opusxox for putting on an excellent contest for the newbs! Nice prize for second place.


----------



## backwoods

that is a sweet prize there enub!!! congrats!!

thanks opusxox for putting together this lil contest!!


----------



## Lance

Congratulations Enub! :c  

I sent in my vote for 2nd place to Skip, I think it is super generous of him to put so many of his own sticks into the pot for a 2nd place. Good luck to everyone for the 2nd place prize.


----------



## EvilFetus

Congats to enub and thanks again to opusxox for this great giveaway!


----------



## TideRoll

opusxox said:


> enub wins!!
> 
> In a closely contested race that had 8 entrants within 3 votes of each other enub pulled ahead for the victory. Congratulations. Enub please PM your addy. The prize will be mailed some time this week and I will post a DC #
> 
> Although no more humidors were donated *I have decided to take 7 sticks at random from the donations and add a few more myself to create a second place prize*.  I will PM the contestants asking for their vote. You can vote for any contestant other than yourself. I will accept votes until Tuesday 12/20/2005 at midnight or until all votes are received, whichever comes first, at which time I will announce the second place winner. Good luck on your second chance.


Congratulations, ENUB! Enjoy them in good health. It was a really nice thought on the part of all of the goriallas who participated, and of course, opusx.


----------



## Puffy69

Congrats Enub!


----------



## Lance

how many of the 14 participants have voted so far?


----------



## opus

Lance said:


> how many of the 14 participants have voted so far?


7 so far


----------



## opus

As requested here is a pic of the first place prize

http://img497.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pc1800076tn.jpg

http://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pc1800061tg.jpg


----------



## RedBaron

Congrats Enub!!! OPusox you are a great BOTL!!


----------



## Sancho Fuente

Congrats Enub. I was away for a few days and kind of missed the end of this or I would have said so before.


----------



## Sickboy

Wow! what a haul. Enjoy those Enub, you've really got the spectrum covered there. Nice move on the runner up prize Opus.


----------



## Da Klugs

Enub - Couple of extras on the way.

0305172000021423653


----------



## dayplanner

opusxox said:


> As requested here is a pic of the first place prize
> 
> http://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pc1800061tg.jpg


Hmmm.... I guess I know who I'll be mootching off of for a while 

You're a good man Skip!


----------



## opus

enub's package went out today :z 
0304 1560 0002 7192 5665


----------



## Lance

todays the last day, how many votes are we still waiting for?


----------



## illuminatus

Lance said:


> todays the last day, how many votes are we still waiting for?


impatient much? :r


----------



## opus

Lance said:


> todays the last day, how many votes are we still waiting for?


Only waiting on one vote but it won't change the outcome so I guess it is safe to say:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*BACKWOODS WINS SECOND PLACE!  *


----------



## enub

Congrats Backwoods, enjoy!!! Thanks again to all the BOTL's that contributed and to Skip for putting this thing together.
Eric


----------



## RedBaron

ends tonight @ midnight right? I voted


----------



## backwoods

congrats Backwoods!!! way to g.. wait, thats my name!! WOW!! I'm speachless!!! My first win here in the jungle.

A huge thank you goes to the donors..
Sickboy
nooner 
dumonweb
jgros001
Franksmith

thanks to all you guys that voted for me.....HERF at my house next month!!!!

and especially opusxox for putting this all together.

Merry xmas all!!!


----------



## opus

backwoods said:


> congrats Backwoods!!! way to g.. wait, thats my name!! WOW!! I'm speachless!!! My first win here in the jungle.
> 
> *A huge thank you goes to the donors..*
> Sickboy
> nooner
> dumonweb
> jgros001
> Franksmith
> 
> Merry xmas all!!!


*Do not forget Da Klugs  and his direct ship donation.*


----------



## Stogiefanatic182

can we ask someone with over a 100rg to nominate us?


----------



## Stogiefanatic182

guess Im a little late


----------



## backwoods

opusxox said:


> *Do not forget Da Klugs  and his direct ship donation.*


oh crap....I never saw that, I just went back and found that!!!

and thank you Dave!!! much appreciated!!!!


----------



## RenoB

backwoods said:


> .....HERF at my house next month!!!!


I'm in  
Congrats Al, awesome win for an awesome BOTL!


----------



## illuminatus

Congrats backwoods! (you had my vote!) as for the herf at your house, I'm in.. you buy the airfare, I'll bring the sticks! :r


----------



## ShawnP

Grats backwoods, enjoy


----------



## TideRoll

Congratulations, Backwoods. Enjoy the goodies, lucky dog!


----------



## backwoods

Thanks again guys!!! I have been trying to give RG to the donors but I have been getting this....

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.
 

soooo to those who havent got any from me yet....its a comin


----------



## Puffy69

Congrats BW..You smokin good now.. :r


----------



## enub

opusxox said:


> I have just received notification that a little something extra will be direct shipped to the winner from DaKlugs fabled humidor. I take no personal responsibility for any damage done to the winner's palate or for sliding faster down the slope as a direct or indirect result of this donation.


Got the package today, thanks! Very nice package included:
Hansotia triple X
RP Vintage 1992
Trinidad
Punch Habana '98
PSD4 '05
And a nice Havana cutter that I was seriously thinking about buying after reading all the rave reviews here, now I got one! I know I am going to be enjoying a couple of these this weekend! Merry Christmas to all my BOTL and thanks again Dave. Hopefully I got the names of the sticks right 

Eric


----------



## opus

No humidor yet? Hmmm. I guess Florida is a little farther away.


----------



## dayplanner

enub said:


> Got the package today, thanks! Very nice package included:
> Hansotia triple X
> RP Vintage 1992
> Trinidad
> Punch Habana '98
> PSD4 '05
> And a nice Havana cutter that I was seriously thinking about buying after reading all the rave reviews here, now I got one! I know I am going to be enjoying a couple of these this weekend! Merry Christmas to all my BOTL and thanks again Dave. Hopefully I got the names of the sticks right
> 
> Eric


Hey Eric... bring that PSD4 with you CHRISTmas morning.... I'll help you light it 

BTW guys...

WHO THE HACK HAS BEEN MESSING WITH MY STEP-KIDS C.U.T.???

Why didn't you check with me first?

I could have donated!


----------



## Da Klugs

Franksmith said:


> Hey Eric... bring that PSD4 with you CHRISTmas morning.... I'll help you light it
> 
> BTW guys...
> 
> *WHO THE HACK HAS BEEN MESSING WITH MY STEP-KIDS C.U.T.???*
> 
> Why didn't you check with me first?
> 
> I could have donated!


I couldn't help it. He gave that little... you like me, you really like me speech.


----------



## backwoods

I received the package today Skip. Thanks again!! But now I must go to wally world for a cooler  I am completely full. To the top! My 150ct is wasted. 

That lil travel humi is way cool!!


----------



## opus

backwoods said:


> I received the package today Skip. Thanks again!! But now I must go to wally world for a cooler  I am completely full. To the top! My 150ct is wasted.
> 
> That lil travel humi is way cool!!


Glad you got it. Enjoy!I wonder where enub's package is?


----------



## enub

opusxox said:


> Glad you got it. Enjoy!I wonder where enub's package is?


Man, I felt like a little kid again waiting for the mail today. Mail just came, but no package. Guess the coast to coast journey takes a little longer this time of year.


----------



## enub

I arrived home late last night to find the package on my doorstep, it wasn't there when I left, I didn't think the post office delivered on Sundays. I have never had so many cigars in my possesion at once! I imagine it is all downhill from here! Very nice packing Job as well. A great end to a great day.


----------



## opus

enub said:


> I arrived home late last night to find the package on my doorstep, it wasn't there when I left, I didn't think the post office delivered on Sundays. I have never had so many cigars in my possesion at once! I imagine it is all downhill from here! Very nice packing Job as well. A great end to a great day.


I am glad they made it. I was starting to worry. Enjoy!


----------

